

HBase 0.90.0 Released: Over 1000 Fixes and Improvements - alexpopescu
http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/2832903825/hbase-0-90-0-released-over-1000-fixes-and-improvements
Impressive release. Plus it's the first as an Apache top level project. On the downside, it is unfortunately not compatible with the latest Hadoop release (there's a solution for that though)
======
siculars
Major update. Congrats to all the HBase contributors and testers. I would
really dig into the notes before upgrading. Also, if you are considering a
fresh install I would really look into compatibility with your hadoop
environment.

~~~
alexpopescu
There's an update on that from one commenter. He mentions that Hadoop 0.21 is
not meant for production systems.

------
alexpopescu
Impressive release. And the first one as top Apache project. On the downside,
unfortunately it's not compatible with the latest Hadoop, but there's a
solution (not an app :) for that.

~~~
karthikm
Impressive indeed. It works out in a way if you'd like to to upgrade to the
latest version of HBase without involving a data migration. Am switching to
the new version right away.

------
yhmv
HBase is, from my experience, a solid, performant software. Congrats for the
release, way to 1.0.0!

